# What is Your Favorite Thing to Bake?



## hello there (Jan 24, 2007)

I like making cakes... what about you?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2007)

I had to vote for All - potatoes, cheesecake, bread pudding, cookies, fishies - you name it, I can eat it baked.


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 24, 2007)

Just about all baking, except not so much cookies...doing the same thing over and over again.  I really like to make knot shaped dinner rolls, flan, and cheesecake.  Layer cakes are fun, too.  And brownies...I like dusting them with podered sugar.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 24, 2007)

I love to make anything with *rhubarb* in it. Bars, muffins, bread, crisps, pies and cakes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 24, 2007)

I had to vote...Other.

The DW is the baker here ...so my favorite thing she bakes is Puh-con pie!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 24, 2007)

southern bacon buttermilk cornbread ... no sugar!  such a crunch and depth of flavor!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 24, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> southern bacon buttermilk cornbread ... no sugar! such a crunch and depth of flavor!


 
Yeah buddy!! I didn't think of that one...And Uncle Bob can bake it all by himself!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

My favorite thing to bake is cake. I love the decorating part afterwards too!


----------



## jkath (Jan 24, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> southern bacon buttermilk cornbread ... no sugar!  such a crunch and depth of flavor!


Do we have the recipe for that one yet, robo?

I chose "All Baking" - seems I bake dessert at least 5x/week plus all the baking/cooking for each day's meals. Makes for a nice after-dinner goodie plus I use some for the kids' lunchboxes. I love to bake cookies, pies, cakes.... you name it!


----------



## Toots (Jan 24, 2007)

I love to bake.  I like to cook too but I think that that baking is more like a science project and I'm always fascinated and proud when my cheesecake/cookies/brownies/cakes/pies, etc turns out well.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2007)

Really everything.  Although it depends on my "phase."  Sometimes it's bread.  Sometimes it's cookies, cakes, etc.  With me it is just how the wind blows.

And, yes, Robo410, there's nothing like cornbread with the bacon flavor.  I make mine by heating my cast-iron skillet in the oven, then add some saved bacon drippings.  Let them melt.  Once melted, I whisk the slurry of melted bacon fat into my batter.  The batter is next poured into the hot skillet to be baked to crusty perfection.  Omigod.  Yummy.  Or as Emeril would say, "It's a pork fat thing."  Yahoo.  You bet!


----------



## Cathysue (Jan 24, 2007)

I especially like to bake breads.  My daughter's husband is a bread freak.  She doesn't have the time like me to bake so I do it for her.  And I love baking cookies with my grandchildren.  Everyone has a great time creating with cookie dough!


----------



## HuskY (Jan 25, 2007)

I like to bake sweet things


----------



## lulu (Jan 25, 2007)

I chose cake, I really think there is something about taking a cake out of the oven....although it was a decision between that and all baking.  My criteria is I love giving it away, I bake to give mainly!


----------



## TomW (Jan 25, 2007)

*southern bacon buttermilk cornbread*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Do we have the recipe for that one yet, robo?


I would appreciate the recipe too! 

Tom


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2007)

i tried to vote for two things, hah!

So i voted for bread, followed closely by cookies


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 25, 2007)

TomW said:
			
		

> I would appreciate the recipe too!
> 
> Tom


 
I'll post it soon as I unpack my recipe file!  It's simple and real good.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 25, 2007)

I bake a lot of muffins because they freeze really well.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2007)

i have never baked anything that didn't come in a box, unless you count helping dw make apple pies for a holiday or gathering.

however, from a box, i like to make brownies with various nuts in them.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer cooking mostly, baking bread I class as part of that too, but Baking Proper it would have to be Snikerdoodles.
don`t ask, but it`s Like a cookie with cinamon in it, I got the recipe when I was about 8 years old, in a recipe book done by kids for kids in Calgary Canada, I Still have the recipe book and it`s Still about the only thing I Can bake without error (yet).


----------



## rickell (Jan 25, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I prefer cooking mostly, baking bread I class as part of that too, but Baking Proper it would have to be Snikerdoodles.
> don`t ask, but it`s Like a cookie with cinamon in it, I got the recipe when I was about 8 years old, in a recipe book done by kids for kids in Calgary Canada, I Still have the recipe book and it`s Still about the only thing I Can bake without error (yet).


 
I love snikerdoodles I would love your recipe.  My kids love them too


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jan 25, 2007)

I like to bake cake more, cos its something I more often than not make very well


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer to cook rather than bake, so I picked that option,however I do like to bake cakes and breads...


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm an "everything" person, too!

hello there, I'm going to move your thread down to the Baking forum!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2007)

Snickerdoodles are a real comfort food for me, here is one recipe

1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup butter
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/4 cups all purpose flour
1 t. baking soda
1/4 t. salt

Topping:

2 T. sugar
2 t. ground cinnamon

In a mixing bowl, cream sugar and butter until fluffy. Add eggs, beat well. COmbine dry ingredients: add to creamed mixture and beat well. In a small bowl, combine sugar and cinnamon. Shape dough into walnut sized ball, roll in sugar/cinnamon. Place 2 inches apart on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 400 degrees F for 8 to 10 minutes. Cookies will puff up and flatten as they bake, yield 5 dozen.

As usual, I use all whole wheat pastry flour for these cookies, no white flour. Just part of my rationalization for eating cookies . Oh, and these go well with a cold glass of milk


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 25, 2007)

While I love cake and other dessert type baking, this time of year I love to bake bread.   I'll start on Friday night, and get up 4am on Saturday to pull the dough out of the fridge for a final rise...and then bake it at 7 to have with breakfast.

Brioche or cinnamon rolls are the house favourite!

As a disclaimer....I probably should have checked the 'I love to do everything' box.


----------



## hello there (Jan 25, 2007)

I've never made brioche... What does it taste like and how easy is it to make?


----------



## Constance (Jan 25, 2007)

I like baking pies, so I checked "other". I like to make cakes, too, though...and muffins are fun.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 25, 2007)

hello there said:
			
		

> I've never made brioche... What does it taste like and how easy is it to make?



Brioche is a bit like challah or other 'egg' bread with the addition of lots of butter, anywhere from 1/2 cup to 2 cups.  2 cups yields a bread that is almost cake like.

It takes two days to make a brioche.  You start a sponge, let it rest for 45 minutes, then make the dough, and let that rise for 2 hours.  After refrigerating overnight, I pull the dough out in the very very early morning hours.   Because of all the butter, the dough is extremely stiff.  I shape it into individual brioche pans, cover and let it warm to room temperature, when it will rise again.  If I take it out of the fridge at 4am, we're eating brioche by 8:30am

It may seem like alot of work, but the results are well worth it.


----------



## califlorican (Feb 12, 2007)

I love to bake anything. But my favorites are cookies and cakes.


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 12, 2007)

i would have to say all baking.Cakes,cookies,bread i enjoy it all,and my little helper has alot of fun as well.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 12, 2007)

rickell said:
			
		

> I love snikerdoodles I would love your recipe.  My kids love them too


be sure, when I get all my packed boxes from the mother-in-laws house with all my books in, I`ll post this for you 
there`s about 12 boxes of my books there still unpacked that need to brought here to the new house, we just havent gotten around to it yet


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 12, 2007)

I voted for Cakes, too, though my skill for it is still somewhat dodgy, I do enjoy it when I am in the right mood (+ if the cake comes out well...)

However IMO Pizzas should be up there among the choices!!


----------



## califlorican (Mar 9, 2007)

I love baking anything, but I think I especially enjoy making cookies and cakes, especially pound cakes. Yum.


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 1, 2007)

I absolutely love to bake a good dump...apple, pear, strawberry, lemon, chocolate...you name it. So quick and easy and you can make it look so professional when you carmalize the top and add a whipped cream dollop to it...mmmmmm.


----------



## StarJune (Jul 14, 2007)

I like to bake everything  ! Except bread. I like to make it, but it's too much work for me.


----------



## shilohautumn (Aug 18, 2007)

What I bake most are cookies, muffins and biscuits.  Oh yes, and homemade pizza.  Cakes and pies are more of a treat around here.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 18, 2007)

I love to bake sugar cookies because we really get into decorating them around here. I cut out little stencils in seasonal or theme shapes for the kids to use to decorate using colored sugars. Or, they decorate with icings in all sorts of wild colors that I let them mix up themselves. Sometimes, we cut them out into shapes but not that often because the decorating is so much more fun and we can't wait to get to it. This is always a full afternoon because we make a huge number of cookies so everyone gets a chance to use every color and stencil.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 18, 2007)

As I said earlier in this thread, I go the way of the wind, but my real love is bread.

Unfortunately, I have arthritis and carpal tunnel in my right hand, which makes kneading a bit of a challenge.  That problem has been largely solved by the use of a bread machine.  I prepare my ingredients and put them into the machine.  I let the machine do all the kneading and the first rise.  After that, I am in charge.

That's good, too, because I make all the bread products we eat in our house.  Smells so good and tastes even better.

There is nothing like the perfume of fresh bread baking.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 18, 2007)

The ONLY thing I bake is bread.  Maybe two or three times a year.  However, my DW is an excellent baker!  She was born and raised in the Republic of Georgia and has some serious skills.  She makes a Napolean that is so light and tasty.....it's my favorite.  It takes her 4 hours to make, all from scratch.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, my, Jeekins.  Your wife sounds like a "keeper."  Does she hire out to make those lovely delights?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 18, 2007)

baking bread I can take all of my frustrations by kneeding it.


----------

